# kde 3.1 schon jemand installiert?

## theoderich

hab die aktuelle kde-version installiert.

Kann ich einfach daneben auch die kde3.1-beta emergen oder gibt das probleme? habe angst mir mein ganzes system zu zerschießen. würde nur mal gerne reingucken.

Danke

----------

